# Anyone familiar with this Colorado Trainer?



## tdjb (Oct 13, 2010)

Came across Dave Coop (Dog Training Denver, Colorado The Canine College by: Dave Coop) from one of the local breeders websites and was interested if anyone had worked with him before? We were looking at doing some obedience training with him/his company and talking to him about personal protection training with as well.

Our GSD is an adult rescue dog and we are looking for someone familiar with the breed who can help us in the coming months.

TIA


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

I do not know of him and his training. I know of a couple of other dog trainers in the area if you are interested. The are two-bears and tenderfoot training. If you are thinking protection, I would consider two-bears since they are also involved in Sch. training.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

You might look up Joe Clingan in the Fort Collins area. I had worked with him and was impressed. PM me for more details.


----------

